# Is Behavior Love or Anger?



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Got a question for your experienced pigeon people: Now that Floyd is 5 months old, whenever I come into the room he insists on landing close to me and doing this little dance where he makes a "Coo-coo-ro-co" sound, twirls around, struts, and gets his neck feathers all standing up. It almost looks like he's trying to tell me how handsome and important he is, which of course I already know.

But other times, he will make a slightly different sound, and it's when he's angry (when he gets put back in his cage, or when someone he doesn't like is trying to pet him and he's not in the mood). And then he will peck at whomever he feels has offended him -- hard, although not enough to really hurt). He never does this to me, but does to DH sometimes.

Are both behaviors dominance-related, and am I correct in assuming one is love and one is anger?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ZeldaCA said:


> *Got a question for your experienced pigeon people: Now that Floyd is 5 months old, whenever I come into the room he insists on landing close to me and doing this little dance where he makes a "Coo-coo-ro-co" sound, twirls around, struts, and gets his neck feathers all standing up. It almost looks like he's trying to tell me how handsome and important he is, which of course I already know.
> 
> **But other times, he will make a slightly different sound, and it's when he's angry (when he gets put back in his cage, or when someone he doesn't like is trying to pet him and he's not in the mood). And then he will peck at whomever he feels has offended him -- hard, although not enough to really hurt). He never does this to me, but does to DH sometimes.
> 
> ***Are both behaviors dominance-related, and am I correct in assuming one is love and one is anger?



It does sound like you have a male bird.

* He is flirting with you and trying to get your undivided attention, he may be asking you to be his mate.

** This kind of behavior means don't bother me, don't touch my cage. He will defend his turf if you are tresspassing on his territory, which means his cage and any other area you allow him to freely roam. He will claim it as his, and will punish those who tresspass.

*** Yes both behaviors are typical male behavior-dominance, so it is likely you have a male.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Floyd loves you. Hes courting you, The not wanting to go in his cage is his way of showing dominance over a possible rival for you, he wants all your love.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd say you are Floyd's chosen one, and he is courting you  

Anyone else is an intruder and/or rival.

Our Poppet dove will preen my fingers, but peck at Cynthia's, if presented through the aviary wire. S/he will land on Cynthia's head, but not really be friendly, whereas I am pursued with the utmost devotion whenever I am in the aviary.

O to be inside those little heads and see ourselves as they do

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, DOES sound like a male!

Squeaks is VERY "lovey-dovey" in mate mode! He does what you first described. Loves to be scritched and petted and stays by me wherever I go. Does his male dance and spreads his tail...

BUT, in "daddy" mode (sitting on his egg) or when I have to put him back in his home, he is a cantankerous beaking bird! And he bites hard too! Of course, he IS spoiled rotten! *SIGH*  

With time, you will learn his various coos, moans and anger sounds!

Enjoy the journey...it's endlessly fascinating!  

Shi
& Squeaks (who has no hesitation in saying, "I'M the BOSS!")


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Aw, so Floyd wants to be my special pigeon boyfriend? That is so cute, and how flattering, since we are not even the same species.

Shi, I am gradually learning the different syllabications of his language. When we put him in his cage when we're ready to turn in, he coos something that has the same syllabes and cadence as " I don't want to go to bed! I don't want to go to bed!" It's pretty funny. But his lovey-dovey coo is a different "sentence."

Oh, he is so endlessly funny and fascinating! I'm going post a new pic when I get one, too, because his adult plumage has come in and he's quite spectacular (and he knows it!).


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*He is a male, no question*

Any pigeon that dances around, coos and makes an idiot of himself, is a male. Now, get him a girlfriend so he can be happy.

Bill


----------



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

*could be a female*

your pij could be a female. Our pet pigeon Peggy Sue started behaving like that as a youngster, but she ended up laying an egg. She can do an amazing strut!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

John_D said:


> I'd say you are Floyd's chosen one, and he is courting you
> 
> Anyone else is an intruder and/or rival.
> 
> ...


Yes, Mrs. Bird is the same way; if I leave the room she will grudgingly fly and sit on my bf's shoulder until I return, but the second I open the door she madly attacks my shoulder and won't budge. You can see her thinking, "Ugh, I had to sit on HIM while you were gone, why do you DO this to me??"


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*A hen can act this way*

But not nearly as pronounced as a male. She may act this way at mating time, right before she is ready to lay an egg as she needs to be bred to fertilize the egg. 

Bowing and posturing is a way of telling her mate that she is ready to breed. She will beg to be fed and the male will feed her before they breed. Tail dragging and cooing and pushing upon the female are pure male behavior.

A male pigeon will act this way every day.

Bill


----------

